# Looking for a Nike Ites review...



## roleplay (Oct 26, 2012)

*Boots like Burton Ambush or Nike Ites...*

I am looking for new boots and money is not an issue.
I am an intermediate All-Mountain Rider 
2013 Burton Custom Flying V with Burton Malavita Bindings.

I tried on a few K2's, DG's, Burtons at a local shop and liked the feel of the Burton Ambush the best. (Wow that is the most comfortable Boot I ever tried on)

I really want to wait on my purchase until I try these NEW Nike Ites. (Local shop does not carry Nike)

So my question is....
Does anybody have any real experience riding the Nike Ites?
If i liked the Ambush, what else should I consider?
Is there any reason I should stay away from the Burton Ambush?

Thanks SnowboardingForum.com for this great forum!!!
Jason


----------



## scrotumphillips (Oct 27, 2012)

> liked the feel of the Burton Ambush the best. (Wow that is the most comfortable Boot I ever tried on)


Go with those.


----------



## jamesdthomas2 (Nov 22, 2011)

Bump... I would like to know if these are worth it also. Anyone have em?


----------



## jamesdthomas2 (Nov 22, 2011)

So, today I went ahead and purchased the Nike Ites in black. I also have the Kaiju. I will compare the Ites to those. The liner strap is a little bigger. Sole of shoe is exactly the same. The Ites without any stiffness bars are exactly the same boot IMO. With the siffest bar in the Ites, they feel similar to the Burton Driver X with out their stiffness piece. I will admit this boot is not as stiff as I thought before I tried it on. What I like about this boot is you only need one boot. The stiffness bars really do work. Now I can have one boot for freestyle and freeride. Just thought I would share.


----------



## ChiTownRon (Aug 19, 2012)

jamesdthomas2 said:


> So, today I went ahead and purchased the Nike Ites in black. I also have the Kaiju. I will compare the Ites to those. The liner strap is a little bigger. Sole of shoe is exactly the same. The Ites without any stiffness bars are exactly the same boot IMO. With the siffest bar in the Ites, they feel similar to the Burton Driver X with out their stiffness piece. I will admit this boot is not as stiff as I thought before I tried it on. What I like about this boot is you only need one boot. The stiffness bars really do work. Now I can have one boot for freestyle and freeride. Just thought I would share.


Hmmm, interesting. You should take some pictures of the boot with the stiffness bars and post them up. Those boots seem pretty nice but they're definitely not cheap.


----------



## jamesdthomas2 (Nov 22, 2011)

Google images can take better pics than me. I did find it interesting that these boots look as good in person as in the pictures.


----------



## jza (Nov 8, 2012)

how much are these?


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

$400ish I think there are two versions of the ites and one is more but i could be mistaken, I don't have much interest in nike boots.


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

It's a secondary detail but I way prefer this year's kaiju colourways to the ites. Could be one of those "see them in person" things. 

I might be tempted next season if I find I want a stiffer boot after trying some stiffer boards this season.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

roleplay said:


> I am looking for new boots and money is not an issue.
> I am an intermediate All-Mountain Rider
> 2013 Burton Custom Flying V with Burton Malavita Bindings.
> 
> ...


Got em, rode em, love them. Took out the stiffening bar things, but will probably throw them back in at some point.


----------



## roleplay (Oct 26, 2012)

So I went with the Burton's ambush after so much research and deliberation.... What I found was that everybody's feet and riding style is different... Boots that people swore by just didn't feel right for me... Money was no object for me, but rather comfort alone swayed my judgment. My final thought to anybody asking about "the best boot" is go try on at least 10 pairs in more than one size before making any rash decisions


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

roleplay said:


> So I went with the Burton's ambush after so much research and deliberation


Good choice. Nike's are inferior to Burtons in construction anyway.

Seriously though, Ites. $400 for a boot with a shitty liner lacing system and traditional laces. Wow.That makes sense.


----------

